# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Χρήσιμα Link για πρώην Σουηδικά πλοία

## Appia_1978

Ψάχνοντας σήμερα λίγο στο διαδίκτυο, έπεσαν στην αντίληψή μου οι παρακάτω δύο πολύ χρήσιμες και πληροφοριακές ιστοσελίδες. Ασχολούνται με πρώην Σουηδικά πλοία και εταιρείες και περιλαμβάνουν βεβαίως και πολλά μετέπειτα Ελληνικά επιβατηγά, φορτηγά και πετρελαιοφόρα.

http://www.svenskafartyg.se/mw/index...:Fartyg&from=0

http://kommandobryggan.se/index.htm

----------

